# Need battery for my Camera



## Risspartan117 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey guys! I have a SONY DSC-H7.
I'm unable to find a battery for this product in my city. It runs on a Li-Ion "G" Battery. Can anyone suggest me where I can get one?

I know the model is old, but I need a camera since I'm going to UK for my Undergraduate course this September. My parents won't get me a new one.

Please suggest where I can get a battery for this Camera. I can buy from Online Stores.
I'd be thankful for your help!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2013)

ok I checked and your battery is Sony NP-BG1

for reference - Amazon.com: Sony NP-BG1 Type G Lithium Ion Rechargeable Battery Pack for Sony W Series, T20, T100, N2, N1, H7 & H9 Digital Cameras: Camera & Photo

if you want original sony - GENUINE SONY LI-ON BATTERY NP-BG1 FOR SONY CYBERSHOT DIGITAL CAMERAS | eBay

you want duplicate maal - Battery for Sony NP-BG1 -DSC H10 H20 H3 W110 W210 W300 WX1 HX5V | eBay


----------



## Risspartan117 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot @sujoyp!!! 

Can someone suggest me a charger for this battery as well??


----------

